# For all you TTOC doubters...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've made a solid commitment.

I would like to invite all who have supported me in the past to join me...

Right guys,

I have been a menace to the TTOC for many years. I won't go into the history as many of you will know the core reasons and some of you have borne the brunt of my anger.

But in the past eight years the TTOC has gone from an almost secret society to a much more open place. When I first joined as Club Designer (not the magazine), I was never even aware of the AGM nor the opportunity to vote for committee members until after the EvenTT (Donington). Now we have the proposition of online voting for everyone who wants to make their voice heard. Despite continued criticism about the process, it is nevertheless a massive step forward.

Then we've all had the chance to ask questions of our candidates. Again a big step forward because it enables those unable to attend the AGM to at least ask questions of each individual standing. I guess the only thing lacking is the ability to judge a person's real character as opposed to their online persona.

I have met several of this year's candidates but some I have never met. In some respects that enables me to make a choice on merit, however some have never stood before. Then there is the question of certain individuals who've stated that they cannot work with others. This leaves me thinking that we are being asked to select one 'team' over another.

Well I can't do that so I have abstained from voting for any candidates up for certain roles.

But where I can I have made my votes. Now that I had a chance to add my voice to who makes up the TTOC committee I shall have to learn to bite my tongue before becoming hypercritical about what you do (and don't do).

So I am drawing a line under the past. Not only my past but that of the club and individuals who I have loathed and metaphorically battered and bruised. Despite all my bluster I have never hit anyone never mind anyone on these forums.

I don't expect any of you to forgive me for my sins or even like me. I don't suppose many will accept the sincerity of my apologies (citing my failure to stand by them before). But it would be good to mark the significance of the new democratic 'age' of the TTOC to now all pull together in a unified club. It is only a car club but one thing we all have in common is a passion for the car and right now our club is badly fragmented. Now we all have our chance to shape the future it seems only right that we return the favour by restoring our support for those who give up so many hours to make the club work - no matter what the result of the elections.

So to all you guys who are on the committee now and to those who will be on it come Saturday night, I say thank you and offer this promise. From now on I will try to be more of a help and less of a hindrance.

I invite you all - friends, foes and even downright enemies to do the same.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the speech went down well then Rich? so ya a bad boy and notorious for it ya mad monk :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It all was talked over on the TTOC forums Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> It all was talked over on the TTOC forums Gaz


ahh i can't see them anymore dave, which is a good thing tbh


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > It all was talked over on the TTOC forums Gaz
> ...


Time you re-newed your membership then Gazzer! Do I have to dangle a courgette in front of your nose to get you moving :wink: :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, you really should rejoin. it's getting REALLY interesting in the Chairman thread. John-H has accused Nem and Burns of putting up minutes they knew weren't right and he offered Burns a copy of a TRANSCRIPT of a meeting so she could get it right.

I don't see how you could have a TRANSCRIPT unless the meeting was recorded. So, if John-H really does have a TRANSCRIPT then that had to have been done secretly, in which case he's gone off the reservation big time.

I think many folks knew that John-H allegedly had an illicit copy of all the TTOC member's contact details but if he was secretly recording Skype conversations as well, then... Maybe those claims that he reads other people's PM are true as well.

It's like an episode of Soap.

Mod edit by John-H:
You are presuming rather a lot there and personal records made to settle any dispute when trust had broken down are entirely legitimate and necessary as indeed was later proved.
No member data used for distributing the newsletter to members as editor is "illicit" as I am an officer of the club up until the AGM, members had signed up to the newsletter and an opt out was included compliant with DPA regulations.
For the record, PM messages on tis forum are private and can not be read by me or any other moderator.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Yep, you really should rejoin. it's getting REALLY interesting in the Chairman thread. John-H has accused Nem and Burns of putting up minutes they knew weren't right and he offered Burns a copy of a TRANSCRIPT of a meeting so she could get it right.
> 
> I don't see how you could have a TRANSCRIPT unless the meeting was recorded. So, if John-H really does have a TRANSCRIPT then that had to have been done secretly, in which case he's gone off the reservation big time.
> 
> ...


still didnt respond to my last pm convo we had............
stop being a drama queen fss it is all only a car forum and some have bigger fish to fry in family problems at present. though i may just take a webby to place a vote tbh undediced but this post makes me want too lol (cheers brightened my day)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I LOVED SOAP............great show


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> I LOVED SOAP............great show


Confused? You will be


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

so who s like burt ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Showing our age, Soap that was a longggg time ago. Was that the one with Benson it in?

Dont bother joining Gaz, you know whats happening and your right it's a car club.

To cut to the chase it's as simple as this.
John/Dani want the "gang of four" out. This is also how you would vote Gaz
With these 4 members

Chairman Dani
Club sec Steve
Editor John
Vice Chairman John

So it's a new gang of 4 with John making 50% of them. Hope you can see how funny that is gaz?

Not long now and it's all over and we can all move on.
No idea what's going on your end Gaz but hope it all works out fine for you. It sure sounds 1000x more important than any gang of four.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

> Showing our age, Soap that was a longggg time ago. Was that the one with Benson it in?


Benson ya pratt lol

been organising my aunts funeral and travelling down tonight to attend tomorrow in southend.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes Benson in soap you Northern Donkey. I've just googled it, was please with myself I remembered his name at my age  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap_(TV_series)

Chester and BENSON


----------

